# Kennedy update- went to the vet



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

poor guy. hoping for some good news for him.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Did you just find all of this out?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Gosh how old is he? Did you get him from a breeder? If so, they need to be informed - all three issues are things that could be prevented with health testing and correct breeding!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Keep a close eye on the heart murmur, my previous dog, Annabelle, developed a heart murmur and it went from grade b/w 1-2 to grade b/w 4-5 within a few months. Of course, she was already 13 at the time...but still. it went from I couldn't feel it, to I could.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Awwww, poor Kennedy. We've got a lot of sick puppies going round at the moment...

I really hope they find out what is upsetting Kennedy's tum - he has enough to deal with without feeling sicky as well. Sending very best positive vibes to you :hug:


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Awe. Poor thing. Hope starts feeling better soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

hopetocurl said:


> Did you just find all of this out?


Yes I did, except the heart murmur, I knew about that. The eye issue and patella thing, I had no idea. At previous vet visits nobody ever told me any of that. This is a new vet, and I really like him. He was friendly and gentle and the visit fee plus bloodwork was much lower than I expected.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Gosh how old is he? Did you get him from a breeder? If so, they need to be informed - all three issues are things that could be prevented with health testing and correct breeding!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I estimate he is 9 or 10. I rescued him from somebody that my friend worked with. She was going to give him to the humane society at 8 years old... I couldn't let that happen so I took him in. I know that responsible breeding could have prevented the issues, and that makes me angry. She probably bought him from a puppy store - we have one called Just Puppies nearby and it wreaks of bleach and poo... awful. Or maybe she bought him from a crappy back yard breeder.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm sorry for his health issues, but SO VERY GLAD he has _you_ and a good new vet to help him along. I hope he does okay for years to come. He's sure had his share of misfortune, but he's a lucky little fellow to be yours now. I know you'll do the best for him. Really glad you're so pleased with the vet. Please keep us posted on things.:clover:


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Wishing you and Kennedy the best ! Being a rescue Mom myself I know the risks but I also know the joy of giving a new life to a dog that needs a home. 

I am glad that you have a new vet and hopefully you and Kennedy will have many more years together. Crossing fingers and paws.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

So sorry Kennedy is not feeling well. Sounds like your new vet is awesome! Hugs & licks to Kennedy for a speedy recovery.
Sylvia & the girls! :hug:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor little Kennedy....hope you find a way to make it better! Big hugs and kisses from Me & Molly..............!


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's kind wishes. Because of Kennedy's age and heart murmur I think that surgery for the patellas would be too risky, and he is not limping or anything yet. Since there is no treatment for the PRA I hope that it doesn't get much worse. He doesn't have obvious signs of blindness right now- no walking into things or stuff like that. Hoping blood work news comes back soon.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Thank goodness Kennedy has such a caring and loving owner who will do the best for him - and a great vet from the sounds of it!

Keep us updated won't you? You know we are all rooting for you and Kennedy x x x


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I am glad that your new vet is on the ball. I am sorry you got a triple whammy. Kennedy has a wonderful home with you. I understand being hesitant to do any surgeries. Fortunately, Kennedy can live a long time with medication!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so sorry Kennedy is feeling unwell. Your new vet sounds very good. Patella problems in toy poodles is very common. Every time I go to my vet they test Swizzle's patellas. They always seem surprised that they don't luxate at least a little. Even if they don't have a genetic tendency toward this issue too many people let their dog take stairs or encourage them to jump which can be especially damaging when they are young. If he just has a mild luxation it may never prove to be an issue. You may want to ask your vet about giving a joint supplement. For the murmur hopefully it is a minor one. I have a murmur and it does not cause me any issues. I know you feed high quality food which can only help as you deal with these issues.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I received his blood work results and they found nothing out of the ordinary. They did say that cancer may be a possibility and to bring him in for an ultrasound if anything gets worse. I think he may be in pain from the luxating patella. I forgot to ask the vet but does anyone think it would be alright to give him small aspirin doses?


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

This video from the vet about the painkillers for dogs is good


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Jamie Hein said:


> I received his blood work results and they found nothing out of the ordinary. They did say that cancer may be a possibility and to bring him in for an ultrasound if anything gets worse. I think he may be in pain from the luxating patella. I forgot to ask the vet but does anyone think it would be alright to give him small aspirin doses?


Glad the blood work was normal. I would call the vet to ask about using low dose aspirin. Some people use natural remedies to ease the discomfort of LP, like Glucosamine and Chondroitin, acupuncture and other supportive therapies. I'm sorry to hear the "c" word came up, cancer is such an insidious disease, and always such a worry. Hope things get easier for him! 
Luxating Patellas
https://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/treatment-options-for-the-luxating-patella/2/


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

You would have thought that if cancer was a possibility that something would have shown up in his blood tests, but I'm really sorry to hear this was brought up as a "maybe".

Problem with aspirin is it is also a blood thinner - which is why they give it to humans with a history of heart problems etc - so I would definitely speak to a vet before giving it to Kennedy, just to be on the safe side. He'd probably be better on something like meloxicam.

Give Kennedy a hug from us :hug:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh, I hope it is just a sore patella. Did the vet say why he brought up the possibility of cancer? I really would try the glucosamine chondroitin.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> Oh, I hope it is just a sore patella. Did the vet say why he brought up the possibility of cancer? I really would try the glucosamine chondroitin.


I've been supplementing with glucosamine chondroitin for awhile now. The vet didn't specify why it might be cancer.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i haven't looked into glucosamine chondroitin for dogs, but there is a review out of canada of previous studies that concludes this does not really help people: Bonehealth Blog New Study: Glucosamine Chondroitin Joint Supplements Don't Work


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks. I haven't noticed a decrease in his yelping since I started it so I'm doubting that it is doing any good. Does anyone know of anything else that they have tried with their dogs for pain relief that works? The vet also asked if he coughs sometimes. He does. But I forgot to ask the vet why he was asking. Does anyone know what coughing can mean? He does it most when he gets excited when I bring out his lambie toy to play with him. He barks and runs in a circle on the couch and starts coughing. He still tries to get the lambie though.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Coughing can be indicative of congestive heart failure and prolapsed trachea. I'm sure other things as well. Previcox, Metacam, Rimadyl are all pain meds I've heard used for various conditions. I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i think i would ask your vet why he mentioned cancer and what is involved. i wouldn't medicate kennedy on my own at this point without the vet's advice. all medications seem to have side effects of some kind. it may be better to take that into consideration given the mention of cancer and the possibility that a course of treatment that contraindicates a specific med might be indicated.

i hope the vet was just putting out a hypothesis that will be proven wrong.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

patk said:


> i think i would ask your vet why he mentioned cancer and what is involved. i wouldn't medicate kennedy on my own at this point without the vet's advice. all medications seem to have side effects of some kind. it may be better to take that into consideration given the mention of cancer and the possibility that a course of treatment that contraindicates a specific med might be indicated.
> 
> i hope the vet was just putting out a hypothesis that will be proven wrong.


I guess it would be alright to call and ask? I'm not going to pay for another checkup just to ask some questions. I'm not sure if I would be able to financially support treatment for cancer... or if it would even be worth it. Kennedy isn't a young dog and he already has other health problems. He is also so small, it seems like cancer treatment would just knock him down. He doesn't have any tumors or lumps that can be removed, so if he does have cancer, I assume it is something like liver or kidney.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i doubt your vet would refuse to explain his remark in a phone call. just tell him that you finally focused on the fact that he mentioned cancer and would like more details. then you can go from there. it may well be that pain management is all that can be done if there is cancer. but first you have to find out what the vet meant, then you can evaluate what options are available and/or viable for you.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

We talk with the receptionist at our vet's office all the time and she acts like an office nurse does and tells us the answers he gives to all our questions. I'm sure your vet would have someone like that in his office?


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Yes, do ring the vet - I do this often and either the vet assistant or the vet themselves speak to me (sometimes it's a ring back), particularly if you want to clarify something that was said in a consultation.

I understand your feelings about cancer in an older dog - it's similar to how I dealt with one of my cats who had it, you have to weigh up the advantages against the disadvantages, and don't let anyone tell you that you should be treating it (other than pain relief of course) if it is not what you want, and financial concerns are legitimate and should be taken into consideration. We chose to euthanize our cat rather than put her through heaps of treatment that would have only lengthened her life for a short time, and cost us a fortune, and I have no regrets about having done so. She went painlessly and peacefully in my arms - I was the one who felt the pain.

As regards the pain meds, the vet knows Kennedy is having pain so should be able to prescribe something (I'm surprised he didn't anyway) without a consultation I would have thought.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I would call back and ask for clarification. I am sorry the glucosamine has not helped. My brother in law's dog when from not being able to go up a stair to taking a flight of stairs easily on it. The improvement was astounding, it also helped my Aussie but I do know other dogs were I have noticed no improvement.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Jamie Hein said:


> Thanks. I haven't noticed a decrease in his yelping since I started it so I'm doubting that it is doing any good. Does anyone know of anything else that they have tried with their dogs for pain relief that works? The vet also asked if he coughs sometimes. He does. But I forgot to ask the vet why he was asking. Does anyone know what coughing can mean? He does it most when he gets excited when I bring out his lambie toy to play with him. He barks and runs in a circle on the couch and starts coughing. He still tries to get the lambie though.



Happening when he is excited most likely is the trachea - every poodle that I have ever known has had that to some degree.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

